# Anybody got $25,000 they could lend me.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Sony 84-inch 4K Bravia 84X900 TV available for pre-order starting tomorrow.

http://www.slashgear.com/sony-84-in...ble-for-pre-order-starting-tomorrow-05246176/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

And the 4k source material is available where?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll take two :lol:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

You would have to ask Sony.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

Love tv and big screen, but even for Sony that is out of the price range. Betthere is only a 12 month warranty.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought they were skipping 4k and going straight to 8k?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought they were skipping 4k and going straight to 8k?


And miss out on that $25k from all the nerds that will jump in and get one, even before there is any media to use it with? 8K will only come out when they have milked the 4K folks for all their money 

Should we start a 4K/8K HD anticipation thread now, or wait?

I can see it now...Hello valued customer. What would you like to order tonight?
Customer: I would like to order ESPN
Provider: Would you like ESPN SD, ESPN HD, ESPN 3D, ESPN 4K, or ESON 8K?
Customer: Never mind.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I understand the main advantage right now is its ability to display 3D in true 1080P, not the current 540p of todays sets.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

davring said:


> I understand the main advantage right now is its ability to display 3D in true 1080P, not the current 540p of todays sets.


Is the 3D signal on Blu-Ray already in 1080P 3D, or would it require new discs/players?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Is the 3D signal on Blu-Ray already in 1080P 3D, or would it require new discs/players?


Current displays take the 1080P 3D and split it into 2 540P phases to get the 3D effect ending up with a picture not much sharper than 480P DVD's. The 4K panels can display 1080P in each phase essentially giving the same sharpness of the current 1080P 2D sets.

Not certain if a different BD player is needed though.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought they were skipping 4k and going straight to 8k?


 I'm waiting for 64K

I've got a Commodore computer around here somewhere that could hook up to that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've bought houses for less than $25,000.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

As extravagant as that sounds, I bought an Advent Videobeam 1000A in 1977 for $4,500, which works out to almost as much, and all I could watch on it was local broadcast TV, and with its curved, reflective screen, it had a seating area aperature of about maybe 40 to 50 degrees.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll have some extra money after they draw my numbers tonight.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> And the 4k source material is available where?


Built in!

But you may tire of looping the same movies week after week....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sony's new Ultra HD 4K 84" LED LCD TV is on sale....$25,000. For content, you have to buy their 4K hard disc server player (no price specified] and you get a whopping 10 movies in 4K. Thats it. 10 movies. If the format catches on, they might make more. Give me a break. For $25,000, I should be able to get Luke Skywalker to fight Darth Vader on my living room sofa!

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...-for-the-home-now-available-for-consumers.php


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Sony's new Ultra HD 4K 84" LED LCD TV is on sale....$25,000. For content, you have to buy their 4K hard disc server player (no price specified] and you get a whopping 10 movies in 4K. Thats it. 10 movies. If the format catches on, they might make more. Give me a break. For $25,000, I should be able to get Luke Skywalker to fight Darth Vader on my living room sofa!
> 
> http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...-for-the-home-now-available-for-consumers.php


Report I read said they're throwing in the player with the TV. Somebody will buy one.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.zdnet.com/sony-rating-lowered-to-one-point-above-junk-status-by-investors-7000007163/

Well, guess they better start selling these quickly.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm waiting for my 201K to go up :lol:


----------

